

Ask HN: Best books to understand Bitcoin? - ismail

What are the best books to understand bitcoin?
======
jonase
I learned a lot from Mastering Bitcoin by Andreas M. Antonopoulos
([http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920032281.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920032281.do))

